# Iran- Still At It



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Because they are nothing more than trained sheep, Democrat voters have never asked their masters questions along the lines of ...

...why is it so import to end the half-century long Non-Proliferation Treaty, and guarantee nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism...

...or why the vaunted Obama-Iran Deal had no inspections allowed.....

...or why the deal never restricted Iran from building intercontinental missiles....



Today:

"State Department: Iran’s Nuclear Transgressions Make Return to Deal Harder​Iran blocks nuke inspectors from contested sites while boosting production of highly enriched uranium

The State Department says Iran’s refusal to permit international nuclear inspectors access to its most contested atomic sites is making it harder for the Biden administration to achieve its goal of returning to the 2015 nuclear deal.

"Iran says it wants to return to a diplomatic solution but continues to take steps to make that harder," a State Department spokesman told the _Washington Free Beacon_ on Friday, responding to questions about the Biden administration’s stance on Iran’s violations of the nuclear deal.

Iran is restricting access to its nuclear sites, sparking a row between the country and the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), which is required to inspect Iran’s sites as part of the original nuclear agreement. Since the United States abandoned the deal in 2018 under the Trump administration, Tehran has repeatedly sparred with the IAEA and violated the deal by producing highly enriched uranium, the key component in an atomic weapon.

Iran’s nuclear transgressions have sparked international backlash from European nations, which said in a joint statement last month that they remain "deeply concerned by Iran’s continued violations of its nuclear-related commitments, and recent escalations." The United States did not sign onto that statement but has expressed similar concerns about Tehran’s rush to enrich uranium and keep its nuclear sites secret.

This behavior has not been met with sanctions or any other punitive measures. "








						State Department: Iran’s Nuclear Transgressions Make Return to Deal Harder
					

The State Department says Iran’s refusal to permit international nuclear inspectors access to its most contested atomic sites is making it harder for the Biden administration to achieve its goal of returning to the 2015 nuclear deal.




					freebeacon.com
				






This is what you get as foreign policy when Democrats are in power.




Versus, this:

5th Nobel Peace Prize Nomination for President Trump ...​

https://www.newsmax.com › peterpry › emp-icbm-nato-testing › 2020 › 10 › 26 › id › 993845
President *Trump* deserves the *Nobel* *Peace* *Prize* *for* many stellar accomplishments advancing world *peace* — not least his diplomatic breakthrough toward lasting *peace* in the Mideast. Although President *Trump* deservedly received four nominations for the 2020 *Nobel* *Peace* *Prize*, and should have won, it was awarded to the World Food Bank.


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because they are nothing more than trained sheep, Democrat voters have neve asked their masters questions along the lines of ...
> 
> ...why is it so import to end the half-century long Non-Proliferation Treaty, and guarantee nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism...
> 
> ...


If I were Iran I definitely wouldn't trust another deal.  And after seeing Kim Jong Un be recently celebrated by the U.S., I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> If I were Iran I definitely wouldn't trust another deal.  And after seeing Kim Jong Un be recently celebrated by the U.S., I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes.




"I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes."

Never let it be said that you didn't do a far better job of self-identifying as an imbecile than any job I could do.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2021)

..Israel is much more worried about Iran getting nukes than they were about Iraq's in 1981....Israel won't mess around with them


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes."
> 
> Never let it be said that you didn't do a far better job of self-identifying as an imbecile than any job I could do.


I guess game recognizes game


----------



## JGalt (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes."
> 
> Never let it be said that you didn't do a far better job of self-identifying as an imbecile than any job I could do.



He practiced very hard to achieve that level of imbecility.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes."
> 
> Never let it be said that you didn't do a far better job of self-identifying as an imbecile than any job I could do.




You win the internet for the day.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 9, 2021)

This.





__





						Biden lifts sanctions on two Iranian missile producers
					

Joe Biden, making the world unsafe one day at a time.    The sanctions, targeting the Mammut Industrial Group (Mammut Industries) and its subsidiary Mammut Diesel, were originally imposed by the Trump administration in September 2020 as part of efforts to increase a maximum pressure campaign of...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes."
> 
> Never let it be said that you didn't do a far better job of self-identifying as an imbecile than any job I could do.


So, countries around the world, seeing that the U.S. has elected a deranged sociopath in Trump, should just sit back and expect the best behavior toward them?

Grow a brain.


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 9, 2021)

harmonica said:


> ..Israel is much more worried about Iran getting nukes than they were about Iraq's in 1981....Israel won't mess around with them


They just have to find the right balance between not wanting Iran to have nukes, and wanting to keep using the Iran threat to maintain the gushing of free money they keep suckering out of the U.S.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> They just have to find the right balance between not wanting Iran to have nukes, and wanting to keep using the Iran threat to maintain the gushing of free money they keep suckering out of the U.S.


..yes, we should stop giving $$$$ to everyone--we don't have it to give


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> So, countries around the world, seeing that the U.S. has elected a deranged sociopath in Trump, should just sit back and expect the best behavior toward them?
> 
> Grow a brain.




We already had our imbecile quote filled in this thread.


Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> We already had our imbecile quote filled in this thread.
> 
> 
> Try again tomorrow.


Translation: you’re once again without any defense for the dumb shit that comes out of your mouth.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> So, countries around the world, seeing that the U.S. has elected a deranged sociopath in Trump, should just sit back and expect the best behavior toward them?


So putting American interests first makes Trump a deranged sociopath in your mind?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 9, 2021)

It's taken Iran longer to get the bomb than all the other nations who have the bomb, I wonder why that is?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> So putting American interests first makes Trump a deranged sociopath in your mind?


I realize you’re slow. I’ll try again:

Any country seeing Trump get elected in the U.S. is going to do everything they can to protect or deter an attack from a lunatic in control of America’s military.


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 9, 2021)

harmonica said:


> ..yes, we should stop giving $$$$ to everyone--we don't have it to give


Fine


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> So putting American interests first makes Trump a deranged sociopath in your mind?


Trump’s behaviour and statements make Trump a deranged sociopath in the vast majority of people’s minds around the world.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> So putting American interests first makes Trump a deranged sociopath in your mind?




Wait....are you suggesting the existence of a mind in that one????????


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> This behavior has not been met with sanctions or any other punitive measures. "


Iran's position became much more legitimized when Trump took the US out of the existing 5+1 nuclear deal.
It removed any onus to act militarily off of Iran by all parties and that's allowing Iran to dictate terms that are much more acceptable to them.

The only real option left open is the Zionist regime's direct act of war against Iran and that's likely prohibitive by now. The Biden regime just won't take that chance!

The reasons why it's prohibitive would be a useful discussion for this thread.

Otherwise, your remark: 





> ...or why the deal never restricted Iran from building intercontinental missiles....



Can be shelved by a simple answer that ICBM are not a prohibited defensive measure.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 9, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> So putting American interests first makes Trump a deranged sociopath in your mind?




The leftoids hate America. And they keep proving it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Translation: you’re once again without any defense for the dumb shit that comes out of your mouth.




No vulgarity.....no matter how badly I've embarrassed you.

Post like an adult....

....and take the beatings you deserve.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump’s behaviour and statements make Trump a deranged sociopath in the vast majority of people’s minds around the world.


Biden behaviour and statements make Biden a deranged sociopath in the vast majority of people’s minds around the world.

jesus christ--he can't even pronounce people's names....he stumbles all the time


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump’s behaviour and statements make Trump a deranged sociopath in the vast majority of people’s minds around the world.



Watch what I do to you now:




Reading the book by my new fav author, Professor Gad Saad ( The Parasitic Mind) I just read this paragraph....I added context:


"When Donald Trump won the 2016 U.S. presidential election, I was bewildered at the mass psychogenic hysteria that engulfed my academic colleagues and the great majority of folks within my social circle. The stock market was going to crash and never recover."


*'Economist Paul Krugman predicts a 'global recession with no end in sight' if Trump wins*
Nobel Prize-winning economist Paul Krugman predicts a "global recession with no end in sight" if Donald Trump is elected president:




Economist Paul Krugman predicts a 'global recession with no end in sight' if Trump wins​
theweek.com

Steven Rattner: If ‘Trump Wins You Will See a Market Crash of Historic Proportions’​Steven Rattner: If ‘Trump Wins You Will See a Market Crash of Historic Proportions’




" Trump was going to abolish democracy. Minorities were going to be endangered."

In 2016, Trump received 62,984, 828 votes

He got 6% of the black vote, and 28% of the Hispanic.
Then..... got 12% of the black vote, and 32% of Hispanic.


He got 24% of the Jewish vote. In 2020, 30%
He got 12% of the black vote, and 32% of Hispanic.

“…less anticipated was the level of support Trump received from Muslim voters, a third of whom backed him, according to the AP VoteCast survey.” A third of Muslim voters backed Trump. Why? | Spectator USA











" He was about to usher in a nuclear holocaust."

5th Nobel Peace Prize Nomination for President Trump ...​

https://www.newsmax.com › peterpry › emp-icbm-nato-testing › 2020 › 10 › 26 › id › 993845
President *Trump* deserves the *Nobel* *Peace* *Prize* *for* many stellar accomplishments advancing world *peace* — not least his diplomatic breakthrough toward lasting *peace* in the Mideast. Although President *Trump* deservedly received four nominations for the 2020 *Nobel* *Peace* *Prize*, and should have won, it was awarded to the World Food Bank.





"His supposed ties to white supremacists would marshal a new wave of genocidal anti-Semitism across North America."




https://nypost.com › 2020 › 10 › 22 › donald-trump-may-be-the-most-pro-jewish-president-ever
Oct 22, 2020That's because, for starters, Donald *Trump* is quite possibly the *most* *pro-Jewish* *president* ever — or at least since George Washington famously assured the Jews of Newport, RI, that each child ...
Trump's The Most Pro-Jewish President of All Time​https://www.unwokenarrative.com › trumps-the-most-pro-jewish-president-of-all-time
*Trump's* The *Most* *Pro-Jewish* *President* of All Time. Combatting Antisemitism. Anti-semitic harassment on college campuses aimed at *pro*-Israel students jumped 70% in 2019. *Trump* signed an executive order that allows the government to withhold money from college campuses deemed to be anti-semitic and who fail to combat antisemitism.
Donald Trump Is the Most Pro-Jewish, Pro-Israel President ...​

https://www.newsweek.com › donald-trump-most-pro-jewish-pro-israel-president-history-opinion-1532332
*President* *Trump's* long record of being a champion of *Jewish* Americans and the *Jewish* state of Israel is unparalleled. *President* *Trump* fulfilled a key campaign promise in 2018, when he moved the U ...




Should I list the 30 or so other lies and hoaxes by the Democrats????


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Watch what I do to you now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Brownshirts are BLM/the left--I've linked it many times before


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> I realize you’re slow. I’ll try again:
> 
> Any country seeing Trump get elected in the U.S. is going to do everything they can to protect or deter an attack from a lunatic in control of America’s military.


The Milley effect is brought back into play again. 

If Trump gets the chance he could quite feasibly turn to nuclear weapons against Iran, or just as bad, allow the Zionist regime to do the unthinkable. 

Milley made an indelible statement on the 'peril' of another Trump regime.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Iran's position became much more legitimized when Trump took the US out of the existing 5+1 nuclear deal.
> It removed any onus to act militarily off of Iran by all parties and that's allowing Iran to dictate terms that are much more acceptable to them.
> 
> The only real option left open is the Zionist regime's direct act of war against Iran and that's likely prohibitive by now. The Biden regime just won't take that chance!
> ...






...why is it so import to end the half-century long Non-Proliferation Treaty, and guarantee nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism...

...or why the vaunted Obama-Iran Deal had no inspections allowed.....

...or why the deal never restricted Iran from building intercontinental missiles....


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> The Milley effect is brought back into play again.
> 
> If Trump gets the chance he could quite feasibly turn to nuclear weapons against Iran, or just as bad, allow the Zionist regime to do the unthinkable.
> 
> Milley made an indelible statement on the 'peril' of another Trump regime.


hahahahhahahah--you people claimed all kinds of crap about Mr Trump, that never came true = you are babbling crap 
...Bidumb is the one destroying the US


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> The Milley effect is brought back into play again.
> 
> If Trump gets the chance he could quite feasibly turn to nuclear weapons against Iran, or just as bad, allow the Zionist regime to do the unthinkable.
> 
> Milley made an indelible statement on the 'peril' of another Trump regime.




Why???


Sanctions did the trick....Democrats removed 'em.


*“Iran's rial hits record-low 100,000 to the dollar” **Iran's rial hits record-low 100,000 to the dollar*


*“British Airways and Air France Suspend Flights to Tehran” *
*British Airways and Air France suspend flights to Tehran*

*“European airlines are scrapping flights to Iran… Some of Europe's biggest airlines are scrapping flights to Iran just two years after relaunching their services when international sanctions were eased.*
British Airways (ICAGY) said it will operate its last flight from Tehran on September 23. Dutch carrier KLM, part of the Air France KLM (AFLYY) group, will stop flying there on September ..” European airlines are scrapping flights to Iran


*“German banks pull plug on trade with Iran

Despite Berlin's pledge to keep the Iranian nuclear deal alive, German banks are so scared of breaching US sanctions that they are refusing to process payments from “*

https://www.handelsblatt.com/today/...ml?ticket=ST-1629205-qANMiD0IC0f6yfyaa5ml-ap3






*"**The US Sanctions on Mullahs are Working*


"The golden days are gone and will never return. Iran doesn't have enough money to give us." -- A militant with an Iranian-backed militia in Syria, _New York Times,_ March 26, 2019.
Feeling the pressure of sanctions on Iran, Hassan Nasrallah, the leader of Iran's proxy, Hezbollah, has also called on his group's fundraising arm "to provide the opportunity for jihad with money and also to help with this ongoing battle."
Iran's national currency, the rial, has dropped to historic lows — one US dollar, which equaled approximately 35,000 rials in November of 2017, now buys you nearly 130,000 rials."
The US Sanctions on Mullahs are Working


*"**Iranian Regime Deploys Snipers Against Demonstrators, Death Toll Crosses 100*



*“Iran Protests suggest Trump sanctions are inflicting serious pain.”*

*https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/11/iranian-regime-deploys-snipers-against-demonstrators-death-toll-crosses-100/*




So, once again, your expose yourself as totally clueless.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> The Milley effect is brought back into play again.
> 
> If Trump gets the chance he could quite feasibly turn to nuclear weapons against Iran, or just as bad, allow the Zionist regime to do the unthinkable.
> 
> Milley made an indelible statement on the 'peril' of another Trump regime.



Unthinkable?????


*"1981: Israel bombs Baghdad nuclear reactor*
The Israelis have bombed a French-built nuclear plant near Iraq's capital, Baghdad, saying they believed it was designed to make nuclear weapons to destroy Israel.

It is the world's first air strike against a nuclear plant.

An undisclosed number of F-15 interceptors and F-16 fighter bombers destroyed the Osirak reactor 18 miles south of Baghdad, on the orders of Prime Minister Menachem Begin.

The army command said all the Israeli planes returned safely.

The 70-megawatt uranium-powered reactor was near completion but had not been stocked with nuclear fuel so there was no danger of a leak, according to sources in the French atomic industry."
BBC ON THIS DAY | 7 | 1981: Israel bombs Baghdad nuclear reactor



I always favored David over Goliath.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...why is it so import to end the half-century long Non-Proliferation Treaty, and guarantee nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism...


An invalid question.


PoliticalChic said:


> ...or why the vaunted Obama-Iran Deal had no inspections allowed.....


Obvously not true.


PoliticalChic said:


> ...or why the deal never restricted Iran from building intercontinental missiles....


I've already answered that question. ICBM's have nothing to do with the existing deal that Trump destroyed and won't be a part of any future deal if Iran ever consents to one. 

Can you consider the very real possibility that Iran isn't actually attempting nuclear warhead capability? 

Or consider the very real possibility that the Zionist apartheid regime doesn't possess nuclear weapons either?

The world's existing nuclear superpowers are taking small client states under their nuclear umbrellas.

Iran only needs conventional weapon capability in order to rain down death and destruction on the Zionist regime to a point of it being unacceptable losses on the apartheid regime.

Diplomacy is called for now and Biden seems to understand that very well.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> An invalid question.
> 
> Obvously not true.
> 
> ...


....if you knew anything about national security/military/etc, you would know that you do not plan on what you THINK the enemy will do, but on their capabilities [ HUGE example is Pearl Harbor ] .....so, you have to plan on Iran wanting to make nukes


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Why???
> 
> 
> Sanctions did the trick....Democrats removed 'em.


As you are clearly maintaining here, sanctions haven't done the trick.
Except to possibly harden Iran's resolve to gain positive offensive military ability to make war against Iran prohibitive.

You've allowed your motives to become petulance and that's not helpful. Try to rise above the need to react against the shit thrown at you with just returning the same childish behaviour.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

harmonica said:


> ....if you knew anything about national security/military/etc, you would know that you do not plan on what you THINK the enemy will do, but on their capabilities [ HUGE example is Pearl Harbor ] .....so, you have to plan on Iran wanting to make nukes


Wrong. You're confusing yourself. 
You obviously can't pull Iran's capabilities out of your hat.
You've proven too many times in the past that you're not worthy of debate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> An invalid question.
> 
> Obvously not true.
> 
> ...






> PoliticalChic said:
> ...or why the vaunted Obama-Iran Deal had no inspections allowed.....


Obvously not true.


Everything I post is 100% true, accurate and correct....and I appreciate you stopping by to prove it.


Let's proceed:




2. "The deal's provisions for inspections of military facilities, or "undeclared sites," involve a complex process with plenty of opportunities for Iran to stall. Tehran can propose alternatives to on-site inspections, or reject the request, which would trigger* a 24-day process for the Joint Commission countries to override the rejection.*

That could drag on for months. And under ambiguities built into the deal, it's unclear whether Iran must allow IAEA inspectors into military sites, or whether the Iranians can take their own environmental samples and send them to the IAEA for testing, as was allowed under a 2015 side agreement that let Iran use its own experts to inspect the Parchin military site."
U.S. seeks to test Iran deal with more inspections



3. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
*"Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: **Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon**



4. § The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) was not allowed to inspect or monitor Iran's military sites where nuclear activities were most likely being carried out. Among the many concessions that the Obama administration gave the Iranian government, one was accepting the Iranian leaders' demand that these military sites would be out of the IAEA's reach.

§ Due to this surrender, various high-profile Iranian sites such as the Parchin military complex, located southeast of Tehran, were free to engage in nuclear activities without the risk of inspection.

§ Once the authoritarian, anti-Semitic and anti-American government of Iran possess a nuclear bomb, no amount of actions will be able reverse the catastrophe.

§ **Stop Iran From Going Nuclear**




5. In 2015, President Obama promised when he tried to sell the deal to a skeptical American public that the Iranians agreed to the "**most robust** and intrusive inspections and transparency regime, ever negotiated for any nuclear program in history," based on "unprecedented verification." Moreover, Obama adviser Ben Rhodes reassured the public repeatedly that the deal included "**anywhere, anytime**" inspections and 24-7 access to Iran's key nuclear facilities.

But in reality, the administration repeatedly lied to the American public by misrepresenting the deal and the nature of the inspections Iran agreed to. The robust inspections referred only to Iran's declared nuclear sites. Other sites that the IAEA has suspicions about, including all military sites and undeclared nuclear sites, fell under a separate cheating-friendly procedure. 

One of the most controversial issues in the 2015 negotiations was whether the U.N.'s IAEA would be able to visit military sites if they had questions about suspected nuclear activities or facilities within them. In the end, Iranian leader Ayatollah Khamenei on June 23, 2015 stated that granting access to Iran's military sites was a red line, and the U.S. and its partners gave in and agreed on language with Iran avoiding a direct mention of the military sites issue.

Instead, the deal stated that in order to allay IAEA concerns, Iran would give access within a 24-day time frame, after the IAEA made a request to visit a suspected site. Furthermore, the deal stated that if Iran refused the access, the Islamist state and the IAEA would have additional 14 days to resolve the agreement among themselves. If they failed to agree, a joint commission comprising the six member-nations who are parties to the agreement would consider the matter for an additional week. 

In conclusion, according to the agreement, Iran can continue its uranium enrichment program and continue developing its weapon program at its many military sites, and every time the IAEA suspects anything, the Iranians can have 24 days at a minimum and 45 days maximum to delay the access, sanitize the sites, or transfer the unauthorized nuclear work to another unauthorized military site.*
*https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/obama_and_irans_nuclear_lies.html#ixzz5nH0Ua9im** 




Bet you feel pretty stooooooopid right now, huh?

===========================================================*

_*“Iran Inspections in 24 Days? Not Even Close*_

Iran can easily stretch out the inspection of suspect nuclear sites for three months or more.” Iran Inspections in 24 Days? Not Even Close














"The deal's provisions for inspections of military facilities, or "undeclared sites," involve a complex process with plenty of opportunities for Iran to stall. Tehran can propose alternatives to on-site inspections, or reject the request, which would trigger* a 24-day process for the Joint Commission countries to override the rejection.*

That could drag on for months. And under ambiguities built into the deal, it's unclear whether Iran must allow IAEA inspectors into military sites, or whether the Iranians can take their own environmental samples and send them to the IAEA for testing, as was allowed under a 2015 side agreement that let Iran use its own experts to inspect the Parchin military site."
U.S. seeks to test Iran deal with more inspections





3. The starting point is the fact that no Liberal/Democrat has been able to answer this question successfully:
*What possible benefit is there to America, or to the world, in awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*


Contrary to the flaccid argument that Iran is in compliance with the agreement….and no matter who says it…..*there is no way to know*. The 7th century savages have a built-in dodge: Iran has 14 day to say whether to allow inspections asked for, and actually has the ability to delay any inspections up to 24 days.
_There is no way of ascertaining whether or not Iran is adhering to the terms._

What sort of moron would on our side would sign that sort of deal???




There are no inspections and when requested, the savages can stall for 24 days.


Hence, the deal is a fraud to give the Iranians nuclear weapons.


*"Obama's Unforgivable Betrayal*

*The president's nuclear accommodation of radical Islamist theocrats threatens Israel's survival.*
[Obama] is no longer trying to stop Iran from going nuclear. “Never” has been slimmed down to 13 years – at best!"
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel


2. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
*"Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: **Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon*



3. "...Obama had previously stated that “the deal we’ll accept” with Iran “is that they end their nuclear program” and abide by the U.N. resolutions that have been in place. Yet *more enrichment will continue with 5,000 centrifuges per decade and all restraints will end in 15 years.

.... none of Iran’s nuclear facilities, including the Fordow center will be closed,* as The Washington Post noted. Not one of the country’s 19,000 centrifuges will be dismantled. Tehran’s existing pile of enriched uranium will be “reduced” but not necessarily shipped out of the country. In effect, then, Iran’s nuclear infrastructure will remain intact ....." https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel


*Assist from North Korea*

Regardless of any deal to which Iran may agree, Asia expert Gordon Chang said North Korea for years has been helping Tehran in a “secret program” to develop nuclear weapons.

It’s questionable, he said, that a secret program outside Iran’s borders would be covered under the deal with the West.

“The international community wants the preliminary arrangement … to ensure that the country remains at least one year away from being able to produce an atomic device,” Chang said.

“But no inspections of Iranian sites will solve a fundamental issue,” he added. “As can be seen from the North Korean base housing Tehran’s weapons specialists, Iran is only one part of a nuclear weapons effort spanning the Asian continent.

“North Korea, now the world’s proliferation superstar, is a participant. China, once the mastermind, may still be a co-conspirator,” he said.

“Inspections inside the borders of Iran, therefore, will not give the international community the assurance it needs.”
The fatal hole in Obama’s nuke deal with Iran



Soooo.....Obama can claim he has 'stopped' Iran's nuclear program......but know full well that he not only hasn't, but by freeing up $billions for Iran.....he paid the North Korean tab.
Imbeciles believe the slight of hand....
Raise your paw, you dunce.
The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) was not allowed to inspect or monitor Iran's military sites where nuclear activities were most likely being carried out. Among the many concessions that the Obama administration gave the Iranian government, one was accepting the Iranian leaders' demand that these military sites would be out of the IAEA's reach.
Due to this surrender, various high-profile Iranian sites such as the Parchin military complex, located southeast of Tehran, were free to engage in nuclear activities without the risk of inspection.
Once the authoritarian, anti-Semitic and anti-American government of Iran possess a nuclear bomb, no amount of actions will be able reverse the catastrophe.
Stop Iran From Going Nuclear
In 2015, President Obama promised when he tried to sell the deal to a skeptical American public that the Iranians agreed to the "most robust and intrusive inspections and transparency regime, ever negotiated for any nuclear program in history," based on "unprecedented verification." Moreover, Obama adviser Ben Rhodes reassured the public repeatedly that the deal included "anywhere, anytime" inspections and 24-7 access to Iran's key nuclear facilities.

But in reality, the administration repeatedly lied to the American public by misrepresenting the deal and the nature of the inspections Iran agreed to. The robust inspections referred only to Iran's declared nuclear sites. Other sites that the IAEA has suspicions about, including all military sites and undeclared nuclear sites, fell under a separate cheating-friendly procedure.

One of the most controversial issues in the 2015 negotiations was whether the U.N.'s IAEA would be able to visit military sites if they had questions about suspected nuclear activities or facilities within them. In the end, Iranian leader Ayatollah Khamenei on June 23, 2015 stated that granting access to Iran's military sites was a red line, and the U.S. and its partners gave in and agreed on language with Iran avoiding a direct mention of the military sites issue.

Instead, the deal stated that in order to allay IAEA concerns, Iran would give access within a 24-day time frame, after the IAEA made a request to visit a suspected site. Furthermore, the deal stated that if Iran refused the access, the Islamist state and the IAEA would have additional 14 days to resolve the agreement among themselves. If they failed to agree, a joint commission comprising the six member-nations who are parties to the agreement would consider the matter for an additional week.

*In conclusion, according to the agreement, Iran can continue its uranium enrichment program and continue developing its weapon program at its many military sites, and every time the IAEA suspects anything, the Iranians can have 24 days at a minimum and 45 days maximum to delay the access, sanitize the sites, or transfer the unauthorized nuclear work to another unauthorized military site.*
Read more: Obama and Iran's Nuclear Lies
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook



In  your face, booooooyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unthinkable?????
> 
> 
> *"1981: Israel bombs Baghdad nuclear reactor*
> ...




While the Israeli attack on Osirak was entirely illegal and any/all countries have a right to nuclear weapons, the Osirak attack was not at all dangerous.
There was no radioactive material there yet.
Blowing it up caused no health concerns for anyone.

Iran is entirely different.
All the sites in Iran are not only very hot, but also very close to millions of people.
Anyone attacking Iran's sites would cause millions of deaths, and the guilty party would have to be obliterated entirely.

In the case of Iran, they have every right in the world to have nuclear weapons for defense.
And the nuclear nonproliferation agreements do not at all make nuclear weapons illegal, but just mean you can bribe people to not bother creating nuclear weapons.  They still have the right of self defense if they feel it is necessary.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> As you are clearly maintaining here, sanctions haven't done the trick.
> Except to possibly harden Iran's resolve to gain positive offensive military ability to make war against Iran prohibitive.
> 
> You've allowed your motives to become petulance and that's not helpful. Try to rise above the need to react against the shit thrown at you with just returning the same childish behaviour.




No vulgarity.....even though I eviscerate your each and every time.

Get used to it, dolt.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Wrong. You're confusing yourself.
> You obviously can't pull Iran's capabilities out of your hat.
> You've proven too many times in the past that you're not worthy of debate.




Debate????

I simply smash a verbal custard pie in your kisser every time.


Bet you thought I'd run out of ways to humiliate you?

Wrong.


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 9, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> If I were Iran I definitely wouldn't trust another deal.  And after seeing Kim Jong Un be recently celebrated by the U.S.,* I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes.*


I realize that your statement doesn't necessarily mean you think a nuclear-armed Iran is a GOOD thing but it sort of sounds like that.  Their recent actions of restricting access, ramping up enrichment, and refusing to return to negotiations, even with that feckless, senile perv in the Oval Office is sending the signal that they are making the sprint to the end-game.  

Bibi may no longer be the Prime Minister but Naftali Bennett is as much a hardliner on defense and he and Yair Lapid have both been sending clear signals to the world that they WILL NOT ALLOW IRAN to become a nuclear-armed state.  They made a statement nearly 3 months ago that Iran's pace on enrichment would see them cross the finish line in 10 weeks.  Those 10 weeks are GONE.  There could be a strike against Iran's 3 major nuke sites at any time now.  I read a blog from a guy who did military intel and still has connections and he wrote a description of how this thing would look IF Israel strikes and if he's correct it will stun the world as much as the strike on the Iraqi reactor did back in the 80s.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unthinkable?????


Nuclear war as would be the use of tactical nuclear weapons.

The Zionist regime didn't use them on Iraq. 
If they're ever used against Iran then the perception will be that it was done by the US and a counter attack could be highly likely.
Once the genie is out of the bottle .................

I don't care to fling shit at each other from now on that's only due to your petulant feelings of your dad being able to beat up my dad.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> I realize that your statement doesn't necessarily mean you think a nuclear-armed Iran is a GOOD thing but it sort of sounds like that.  Their recent actions of restricting access, ramping up enrichment, and refusing to return to negotiations, even with that feckless, senile perv in the Oval Office is sending the signal that they are making the sprint to the end-game.
> 
> Bibi may no longer be the Prime Minister but Naftali Bennett is as much a hardliner on defense and he and Yair Lapid have both been sending clear signals to the world that they WILL NOT ALLOW IRAN to become a nuclear-armed state.  They made a statement nearly 3 months ago that Iran's pace on enrichment would see them cross the finish line in 10 weeks.  Those 10 weeks are GONE.  There could be a strike against Iran's 3 major nuke sites at any time now.  I read a blog from a guy who did military intel and still has connections and he wrote a description of how this thing would look IF Israel strikes and if he's correct it will stun the world as much as the strike on the Iraqi reactor did back in the 80s.





ESDRAELON said:


> I realize that your statement doesn't necessarily mean you think a nuclear-armed Iran is a GOOD thing but it sort of sounds like that.  Their recent actions of restricting access, ramping up enrichment, and refusing to return to negotiations, even with that feckless, senile perv in the Oval Office is sending the signal that they are making the sprint to the end-game.
> 
> Bibi may no longer be the Prime Minister but Naftali Bennett is as much a hardliner on defense and he and Yair Lapid have both been sending clear signals to the world that they WILL NOT ALLOW IRAN to become a nuclear-armed state.  They made a statement nearly 3 months ago that Iran's pace on enrichment would see them cross the finish line in 10 weeks.  Those 10 weeks are GONE.  There could be a strike against Iran's 3 major nuke sites at any time now.  I read a blog from a guy who did military intel and still has connections and he wrote a description of how this thing would look IF Israel strikes and if he's correct it will stun the world as much as the strike on the Iraqi reactor did back in the 80s.






And, you may remember this:

*"Brezinski Calls for Obama to Shoot Down Israeli Jets; "A Liberty in Reverse"*
Zbigniew Brzezinski suggests that Barack Obama do more than just refuse to support an Israeli strike on Iran's nuclear sites -- the American president must give the order to shoot down Israeli aircraft as they cross Iraqi airspace*:
Brezinski Calls for Obama to Shoot Down Israeli Jets; "A Liberty in Reverse"



This is Democrat policy.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Nuclear war as would be the use of tactical nuclear weapons.
> 
> The Zionist regime didn't use them on Iraq.
> If they're ever used against Iran then the perception will be that it was done by the US and a counter attack could be highly likely.
> ...


I assume you are hiding behind vulgarity in the hopes that I won't respond, and embarrass you again.
OK.

Glad you're afraid.


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 9, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> I realize that your statement doesn't necessarily mean you think a nuclear-armed Iran is a GOOD thing but it sort of sounds like that.


I don't want anybody to have nukes.  My comment is true.  If you think watching the U.S. treat Kim Jong Un with respect, saluting North Korea's Generals, and having him exchange "love letters" with our leader didn't confirm to them that they need to get nukes, then you're not paying attention.

Couple that with the U.S. breaking their word on a nuclear agreement after just barely a few years, and they'd have to be really stupid to hit the brakes now.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Obvously not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disproving your own point on there being no inspections. 

Slow down and think it out before shooting your foot off. 
Or even better, pick on somebody your own size!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Disproving your own point on there being no inspections.
> 
> Slow down and think it out before shooting your foot off.
> Or even better, pick on somebody your own size!




There are no inspections.

Allowing the 7th century barbarians 45 day after a request for inspection is NO INSPECTIONS.


----------



## Winston (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> There are no inspections.
> 
> Allowing the 7th century barbarians 45 day after a request for inspection is NO INSPECTIONS.


I see you are doing your usual.  Taking bits of information that you don't understand and without any context, spewing it out over the internet, and then patting yourself on the back and claiming victory.  In regards to the points in your opening.  There is not dismantling of the non-proliferation agreement.  Iran is a party to that agreement and they have every right to the nuclear fuel cycle and enrichment activities.  The ICBM bit has already been addressed, but ICBM's have never been part of the NPT.  But to the no inspection bullshit.  First, your source for this information was a dogshit right wing rag, American Thinker, whose very name is quite ironic.  Their motto should be, Don't Think, let us to the thinking for you.  Your opening used the just as full of shit, "Free Beacon".

But the inspection protocols you listed apply only, ONLY, to undeclared sites.  For declared site monitoring is just like it was in North Korea till dumbass Bush crushed the deal.  24 hour closed circuit video monitoring, and random undeclared inspections.  For the undeclared sites it begins with a request for clarification.  From that point Iran has 14 days to clarify the purpose of the site and agree to procedures for inspection or resolve the questions by alternative means.  If agreement cannot be made in that 14 day time period it goes before the commission within a seven day time frame.  Once the commission rules Iran has three additional days to implement the decision.  At worse, we are looking at 24 days, which is about half the time frame you are trumpeting.





__





						How Will Inspections Work in Iran under the Nuclear Deal? | Iran Watch
					

President Barack Obama, speaking this morning from the White House after the successful conclusion of talks in Vienna, declared that the nuclear agreement with Iran “is not built on trust; it is built on verification.” Addressing an issue that had been a key sticking point in the negotiations...




					www.iranwatch.org
				




Of course, all this is moot thanks to that dumbass Trump, and now we have to renegotiate or get a commitment by Iran to once again following that initial agreement.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Winston said:


> I see you are doing your usual.  Taking bits of information that you don't understand and without any context, spewing it out over the internet, and then patting yourself on the back and claiming victory.  In regards to the points in your opening.  There is not dismantling of the non-proliferation agreement.  Iran is a party to that agreement and they have every right to the nuclear fuel cycle and enrichment activities.  The ICBM bit has already been addressed, but ICBM's have never been part of the NPT.  But to the no inspection bullshit.  First, your source for this information was a dogshit right wing rag, American Thinker, whose very name is quite ironic.  Their motto should be, Don't Think, let us to the thinking for you.  Your opening used the just as full of shit, "Free Beacon".
> 
> But the inspection protocols you listed apply only, ONLY, to undeclared sites.  For declared site monitoring is just like it was in North Korea till dumbass Bush crushed the deal.  24 hour closed circuit video monitoring, and random undeclared inspections.  For the undeclared sites it begins with a request for clarification.  From that point Iran has 14 days to clarify the purpose of the site and agree to procedures for inspection or resolve the questions by alternative means.  If agreement cannot be made in that 14 day time period it goes before the commission within a seven day time frame.  Once the commission rules Iran has three additional days to implement the decision.  At worse, we are looking at 24 days, which is about half the time frame you are trumpeting.
> 
> ...




And another Democrat boot-licker slithers out from under a rock to support an Iranian nuclear bomb.

_Do you feel it necessary to put on Chapstick before you lubricate Democrat's boots with your lips?_


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Let's review the facts:


There was never...NEVER.....any reason to award, guarantee, even pay for, the 7th century savages getting nuclear weapons.

The "deal" was simply an underhanded way of Hussein Obama supporting his co-religionists.

No inspections were allowed in reality as the savages could put off inspections for 45 days so they could 'clean up' a suspected site.

No limit was put on their development of missiles to deliver a nuclear bomb.

They never had a need for nuclear energy, as they are overflowing with oil.

Trump's sanctions were doing the job on the regime, so Democrats cut the sanctions.

Iran pay 30% of North Korea's GDP....guess why.

BTW…..this is the same Hussein Obama who gave Iran our latest drone and the technology to share it with China and Russia. See a pattern there???


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Obvously not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald H

When she can't address valid arguments she resorts to this. Every time. She's a firm believer and practitioner of _*"if you can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullshit"*_


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> I assume you are hiding behind vulgarity in the hopes that I won't respond, and embarrass you again.
> OK.
> 
> Glad you're afraid.


You have zero self-awareness or any concept of how you are viewed here on this site. It's precious.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because they are nothing more than trained sheep, Democrat voters have never asked their masters questions along the lines of ...
> 
> ...why is it so import to end the half-century long Non-Proliferation Treaty, and guarantee nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism...
> 
> ...



The irony of calling democrats sheep when you're still yearning for the return of  trump. Nobel peace prize??? 
He tried to over throw democracy. 
Some peaceful guy I might say.


----------



## Winston (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> And another Democrat boot-licker slithers out from under a rock to support an Iranian nuclear bomb.
> 
> _Do you feel it necessary to put on Chapstick before you lubricate Democrat's boots with your lips?_


LOL.  Project much, because if anyone is a boot licker it is you.  A synonym would be "toady"  You don't think for yourself and are little more than a talking robot spewing out bullshit you glean from terrible sources.

Unlike you, I know that Iran is operating under a fatwa from the Supreme Leader that bans nuclear weapons.  But even discounting that, step back and look at where we are today.  Is Iran closer to attaining a nuclear weapon?  Well yes if you are looking at their enrichment capabilities, which brings us to North Korea.

Ex president Jimmy Carter went to North Korea and negotiated a deal.  They would close their the Yongbyon nuclear reactor, the heart of their nuclear program, in exchange for fuel oil and help constructing a light water reactor incapable of producing fissionable materials.  Congress never appropriated the necessary funds and Bush withdrew from the deal prompting North Korea to fire that bad boy back up.

Now, fast forward to Iran.  Part of the deal with Iran was providing them with enriched uranium for medical reasons. I doubt you even know anything about nuclear medicine.  When Trump withdrew from the deal Iran lost that access to enriched uranium for nuclear medicine.  Their people deserve the benefits of nuclear medicine and they, like North Korea, were forced to take the steps necessary in order to attain that enriched uranium.

So the Republicans, whose boots you lick, are the ones responsible, not only for North Korea attaining nuclear weapons, but for Iran increasing their enrichment capabilities.  It is not that hard to figure out, and the fact that you are so uninformed, or maybe misinformed is a better description, is a clear representation of your ignorance despite all the accolades you might place on yourself.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Donald H
> 
> When she can't address valid arguments she resorts to this. Every time. She's a firm believer and practitioner of _*"if you can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullshit"*_


Her bullshit childish attempt to insult just hurts her own credibility. 
She needs to gain the confidence to be able to rest on her message alone.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 21, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> And, you may remember this:
> 
> *"Brezinski Calls for Obama to Shoot Down Israeli Jets; "A Liberty in Reverse"*
> Zbigniew Brzezinski suggests that Barack Obama do more than just refuse to support an Israeli strike on Iran's nuclear sites -- the American president must give the order to shoot down Israeli aircraft as they cross Iraqi airspace*:
> ...



An Israeli attack on a sovereign nation like Iran that has the legal right to develop any weapon it deems necessary, would be a criminal act the US would have to punish.

It was bad enough when Israel blew up Osiraq, but that was new and still empty.
The Iran sites are hot, so then would release huge amounts of radioactive debris that would kill millions, as far as China.
Much worse than Chernobyl.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 21, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> There are no inspections.
> 
> Allowing the 7th century barbarians 45 day after a request for inspection is NO INSPECTIONS.



Wrong.
The IAEA used video cameras, seals, locks, etc., so does not need constant inspections.
No one has ever gotten around IAEA inspection process.
It likely can not be done.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 21, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Let's review the facts:
> 
> 
> There was never...NEVER.....any reason to award, guarantee, even pay for, the 7th century savages getting nuclear weapons.
> ...



Totally wrong.

First of all, it is foolish to complain about 7th century ideology of Iran when Israel has an ideology of 7th century BC.
We have seen it when the Israeli government admitted a policy of deliberately breaking bones of Palestinian children and protestors.

And there was never any lack of inspections.  The IAEA does not have to do inspections in person since they rely on video cameras, seals, etc.

Iran does not have to develop a missile to deliver nukes because they always had plenty of long range missiles capable of that.

Iran's oil won't last long and is dirty, so all countries need nuclear power.

Trump's economic sanctions are totally and completely illegal.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 14, 2021)

Biden said there is enough oil in the world not to buy it from Iran. 
It's only logical. Why buy oil from Iran if it can be taken for free in Syria and Iraq?


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 1, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> , I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes.


That has always been their goal and this so-called deal - which they never signed - has created a direct path to them having nukes.  In fact, now that they have newer, more efficient centrifuges, the only step left is for them to assemble a weapon or several weapons.  

When they are about to do that we'll know because the news will be about Israel striking them with a full onslaught.  Israel is rumored to possess a nonnuclear, highly focused EMP weapon.  IF they do have such a thing, the first indication of their attack will be the lights going out over most of their military bases and nuke sites.  That will nullify Iran's missile arsenal to a large degree.  

Israel would still have its hands full with the scum around them that the mullahs have armed with much more precise missile systems, but for the first time since the 70s, the world is finally going to get a glimpse of how strong Israel REALLY IS.  It is going to take the collective breath away from Europe and Asia, IMO.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 1, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> We have seen it when the Israeli government admitted a policy of deliberately breaking bones of Palestinian children and protestors.


Yeah... the idea that the Israelis go out to do that without any prior cause is BS.  The Palestinians would have a tremendous improvement in their safety and quality of life IF not for Hamas.  Since the Palestinians go along with the extreme hatred of the Hamas, they can only blame themselves for their misery.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 1, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Iran does not have to develop a missile to deliver nukes because they always had plenty of long range missiles capable of that.


And of course, if they tested a nuke tomorrow or announced that they have nuclear weapons you be the first in line to condemn them, huh?  You people are so predictable you're boring.  You and those like you will be cheering the mullahs for their weapons or at a minimum, you'll come here to tell us why Israel deserves to have Iran as a nuclear enemy.  

If Israel allows Iran to achieve these weapons then Israel is doomed as a state.  Since we have God's promise that they will never be completely removed from the land again, we know that Iran isn't going to succeed in building and attacking Israel with these weapons.  The real question is, how far will a regional war spread when Israel is left with no other choice but to strike Iran?


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 1, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> This is what you get as foreign policy when Democrats are in power.


The DC cabal, led by the Tan Messiah, is upset because they know Iran COULD come back to the table, get cover for their program again and get sanctions relief IF they'd only be willing to lie about it.  Since they won't, OBozo knows they'll likely try to assemble nukes and Israel will be left with no choice but to break seriously bad on the mullahs and he and his politburo really want to avoid that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> The DC cabal, led by the Tan Messiah, is upset because they know Iran COULD come back to the table, get cover for their program again and get sanctions relief IF they'd only be willing to lie about it.  Since they won't, OBozo knows they'll likely try to assemble nukes and Israel will be left with no choice but to break seriously bad on the mullahs and he and his politburo really want to avoid that.




Hussein Obama, followed by the Democrat herd, clearly want Israel destroyed.

It's a religious thing for Obama, and a hatred of all religion by the Democrat Party.


----------



## Augustine_ (Dec 3, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> That has always been their goal and this so-called deal - which they never signed - has created a direct path to them having nukes.  In fact, now that they have newer, more efficient centrifuges, the only step left is for them to assemble a weapon or several weapons.


Before the deal, during the deal, and after the deal was cancelled, your view that Iran is going to have nukes any second now never waivered.  The deal influenced that opinion of yours in no way whatsoever.  That's why I don't give a shit about your opinion.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because they are nothing more than trained sheep, Democrat voters have never asked their masters questions along the lines of ...
> 
> ...why is it so import to end the half-century long Non-Proliferation Treaty, and guarantee nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism...
> 
> ...



Trump and Netanyahu screwed the Israelis and now they know it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 4, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Before the deal, during the deal, and after the deal was cancelled, your view that Iran is going to have nukes any second now never waivered.  The deal influenced that opinion of yours in no way whatsoever.  That's why I don't give a shit about your opinion.




. What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?



Warning....if this is the first time you ever endeavored to think, you may be subject to an aneurysm.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 4, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> . What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> Warning....if this is the first time you ever endeavored to think, you may be subject to an aneurysm.




As everyone knows it was the Democrats and Hussein Obama who guaranteed Iran nuclear weapon, you appear unconcerned that all readers recognize what lying scum you are.

Why do you and the Democrats hate Jews????


----------



## Augustine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> . What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


You're fucking retarded


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You're fucking retarded


One of my many gifts is forcing vulgarity from those who recoil at the truths I post.


Happens every time.
Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster- and lower life form-  resorts to vulgarity.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I would be inspired to try harder than ever to get nukes."
> 
> Never let it be said that you didn't do a far better job of self-identifying as an imbecile than any job I could do.



Pakistan and India have nukes pointed at each other to stop the threat.. Iran knows how that works..


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> So putting American interests first makes Trump a deranged sociopath in your mind?



Trump didn't put US interests first with regard to Iran.. He put Bibi's interests first and the Israelis have just wised up to it. Withdrawing from the nuclear agreement put Israel more at risk than ever.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> No vulgarity.....no matter how badly I've embarrassed you.
> 
> Post like an adult....
> 
> ....and take the beatings you deserve.


Go fuck yourself. You don't set rules here.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Go fuck yourself. You don't set rules here.






Synthaholic said:


> Go fuck yourself. You don't set rules here.





I do.....just to have the trailer park trash like you reveal themselves.

And find great enjoyment in doing so.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

For those who keep up with AP News and Reuters on a daily basis, the current leadership of Iran has overtly told Biden that their nuclear development is Iran's business and no one elses.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Hussein Obama, followed by the Democrat herd, clearly want Israel destroyed.
> 
> It's a religious thing for Obama, and a hatred of all religion by the Democrat Party.



That's why Obama gave Israel another $38  billion before he left office and Trump threatened to cancell it.

Israel isn't particularly religious.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> For those who keep up with AP News and Reuters on a daily basis, the current leadership of Iran has overtly told Biden that their nuclear development is Iran's business and no one elses.



Thank Trump and Bibi.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> That's why Obama gave Israel another $38  billion before he left office and Trump threatened to cancell it.
> 
> Israel isn't particularly religious.


Obama OKed the deal because he knows how advanced Israel is and can destroy all of their neighbors.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> For those who keep up with AP News and Reuters on a daily basis, the current leadership of Iran has overtly told Biden that their nuclear development is Iran's business and no one elses.





.....well, theirs and Hussein Obama's......


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> I do.....just to have the trailer park trash like you reveal themselves.
> 
> And find great enjoyment in doing so.


You are more obscene in your ideology and your worldview than my mouth could ever be. At least I don't laughably try to deny my crudity.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> You are more obscene in your ideology and your worldview than my mouth could ever be. At least I don't laughably try to deny my crudity.




Looks like my spanking had an effect.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Obama OKed the deal because he knows how advanced Israel is and can destroy all of their neighbors.



Well, yeah.. Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran ever quarter since 1994.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Looks like my spanking had an effect.


Yes. With replies like this, you continue to show everyone that you are incapable of debating me, and must deflect to trivial and childish distractions, like Language Police.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> Well, yeah.. Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran ever quarter since 1994.


I can’t imagine why.


----------



## Augustine_ (Dec 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> One of my many gifts is forcing vulgarity from those who recoil at the truths I post.
> 
> 
> Happens every time.
> Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster- and lower life form-  resorts to vulgarity.


I think calling you a big fucking idiot is just all that you deserve.  Have a good night.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I think calling you a big fucking idiot is just all that you deserve.  Have a good night.




So sad that that was how you were spoken to as a child.

I never encountered that in my family, but....then....mine isn't trash.


----------



## shoshi (Dec 13, 2021)

Could it come down to worse case plan?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 13, 2021)

shoshi said:


> Could it come down to worse case plan?




Wadda ya' think......Do the Democrats have your back???



Here's a hint:  
...you may remember this:

*"Brezinski Calls for Obama to Shoot Down Israeli Jets; "A Liberty in Reverse"*
Zbigniew Brzezinski suggests that Barack Obama do more than just refuse to support an Israeli strike on Iran's nuclear sites -- the American president must give the order to shoot down Israeli aircraft as they cross Iraqi airspace*:
Brezinski Calls for Obama to Shoot Down Israeli Jets; "A Liberty in Reverse"



This is Democrat policy.*


----------



## shoshi (Dec 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wadda ya' think......Do the Democrats have your back???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gantz is now talking to his American counterparts about what happens if talks with Iran fail. Let us see what happens.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 13, 2021)

shoshi said:


> Gantz is now talking to his American counterparts about what happens if talks with Iran fail. Let us see what happens.




You don't want to answer the question, huh?


----------



## shoshi (Dec 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> You don't want to answer the question, huh?


I am not confident in the Biden regime. Leave it at that.


----------



## shoshi (Dec 14, 2021)

Negotiations are not going well so far.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 16, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Before the deal, during the deal, and after the deal was cancelled, *your view that Iran is going to have nukes any second now never waivered.*  The deal influenced that opinion of yours in no way whatsoever.  That's why I don't give a shit about your opinion.


Somebody sounds a little butt-hurt.  I've been on this site fewer than 9 months.  How on earth can you possibly know my history regarding this issue?  I've argued this situation with plenty of Lefties and the one constant was that they always make excuses for why Iran are victims.  Anyone who even tacitly supports these crazy bastards becoming nuclear armed, are scum, IMO.  I'd tell you to shove those opinions up your arse but you'd likely enjoy that, so I'll just move along.  
Biden, the HNIC, the Left in general, can kiss the mullah's asses as much as they like.  If Israel doesn't have the nerve to set Iran's program back then nothing else is going to stop the Islamo-fascists from going nuke and openly threatening anyone they choose.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 16, 2021)

shoshi said:


> Negotiations are not going well so far.


Iran is plainly using them for cover while they sprint to the finish line.  If Israel chooses not to pre-emptively strike them, they WILL one day not so far away, announce that they are nuclear armed.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Well, yeah.. Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran ever quarter since 1994.


Ever hear of the Hizballah or Hamas?  BOTH rely on Iran for economic survival.  Iran is pushing its revolution with the goal of global hegemony via regional power.  They're using deadly proxies against Israel and they are losing that fight.  Anyone who thinks they won't USE a nuke when they finally have them, is delusional.  They'll first turn the Straits of Hormuz into the world's most expensive toll road.  Hopefully, Israel's leadership will do what must be done before it's too late.


----------



## surada (Dec 16, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Ever hear of the Hizballah or Hamas?  BOTH rely on Iran for economic survival.  Iran is pushing its revolution with the goal of global hegemony via regional power.  They're using deadly proxies against Israel and they are losing that fight.  Anyone who thinks they won't USE a nuke when they finally have them, is delusional.  They'll first turn the Straits of Hormuz into the world's most expensive toll road.  Hopefully, Israel's leadership will do what must be done before it's too late.



Yes. both HAMAS and Hezbollah came out of the 1980s. Israel helped with the founding of HAMAS to counter the PLO .. Hezbollah was just founded to keep Israel out of Lebanon after their 1978 invasion.

Hormuz isn't a big deal... Israel's "leadership" knows only one way to stay in power.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 16, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Iran is plainly using them for cover while they sprint to the finish line.  If Israel chooses not to pre-emptively strike them, they WILL one day not so far away, announce that they are nuclear armed.




And Obama and the Wehrmacht....er, Democrats, will have a party.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 18, 2021)

After the NATO 's rufusal of Russian safety treaty - Russia's hands are free to make a nuclear sharing deal with Iran (or any other state).
It should not be a problem, if Russia will deploy some IRBM's (or strategic bombers) there and couch Iranians to use it, shouldn't it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2021)

Silver Cat said:


> After the NATO 's rufusal of Russian safety treaty - Russia's hands are free to make a nuclear sharing deal with Iran (or any other state).
> It should not be a problem, if Russia will deploy some IRBM's (or strategic bombers) there and couch Iranians to use it, shouldn't it?




What a swell idea.....make sure the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism is full up on nuclear weapons.


No wonder they call you Einstein.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 18, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> What a swell idea.....make sure the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism is full up on nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> No wonder they call you Einstein.


It depends on what exactly you call 'terrorism'. As far as I know Russia don't consider Iran as a sponsor of terrorism. And yes, nuclear sharing with Iran isn't more strange that  nuclear sharing with Germany or Turkey.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2021)

Silver Cat said:


> It depends on what exactly you call 'terrorism'. As far as I know Russia don't consider Iran as a sponsor of terrorism. And yes, nuclear sharing with Iran isn't more strange that  nuclear sharing with Germany or Turkey.




Get lost.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 18, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Get lost.


Hey, we are talking about the world based on rules, aren't we? So, if there is a rule, that every country can choose to what military block join, and what weapon deploy on its territory without any influence from any other country - if there is no problem to invite Ukraine in NATO, why there should be a problem with invitation of Iran in CSTO and nuclear sharing with it? At least Iran never genocided Jews and Armenians.


----------



## shoshi (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 684159



Trump tweeted top secret intelligence about Iran.









						Trump Steamrolls His Way Past Accountability. The Mar-a-Lago Search Might Be Different.
					

Donald Trump’s signature strategy for getting ahead of scandals, ignoring inconvenient facts and hammering his own version of events has served him well, but it might not save him this time.




					www.politico.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump tweeted top secret intelligence about Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Excellent.


So you're still defending the IslamoFascists???



. Iran is the country that sent agents to Argentina to *blow up a Jewish Center* because they couldn’t sleep at night knowing that elderly Jewish folks were minding their own business.

*“Ex-Argentine FM admits Iran regime blew up Jewish center*

…former Argentine Foreign Minister Hector Timerman is heard admitting that Iran's regime “planted the bombs” that demolished the AMIA Jewish community center in Buenos Aires….atrocity that killed 85 and left 330 wounded.”







Ex-Argentine FM admits Iran regime blew up Jewish center



But, what the heck…good enough for Obama.....after all, Hussein Obama was the signpost that directed the Democrat Party to be come the party of anti-Semitism.


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 
> So you're still defending the IslamoFascists???
> ...


----------



## Donald H (Aug 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump tweeted top secret intelligence about Iran.


Charges will be brought against Trump only of Garland and the DOJ are confident that it won't bring a storm of violence in the streets in support of Trump!

If Trump escapes justice then it will be a sure indication that democracy has been largely eroded away by a fascist challenge.

Do you see how it is that Americans opposing Trump will remain reluctant to accept the fact that their democracy is already losing ground, with nothing more than the present threat of violence?

First, before the courts, Trump's popularity has to be challenged and decreased, before America can move against him. Legal action against Trump isn't worth the blood that will be spilt by the Trump extremist supporters and the military needing to be called out to kill them.

Do also bear in mind, it's not my predictions, it's theirs.


----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2022)

Albania severed diplomatic ties with Iran and is outraged over a cyber-attack​
Iran has for years carried out terrorist attacks around the world, targeted dissidents for kidnapping and assassination and attacked ships in international waters with impunity.

This impunity appears to have ended this week when Albania, outraged over a cyberattack, severed diplomatic ties with the Islamic Republic and expelled its embassy staff, according to reports.

Albania said it has “incontrovertible evidence” that Iran “hired four groups to mount the attack on Albania” on 15 July.









						Iran thought it had impunity until Albania reacted- analysis
					

Albania severed diplomatic ties with Iran and is outraged over a cyber-attack. Albania's decision to stand up to Iran is important.




					www.jpost.com


----------

